# Hunting Crop



## robcl (25 May 2010)

Where have people been able to find hunting crops? I am looking to get one to go with my side saddle costume which is an old hunting habit. I have a photo of the lady riding with a hunting crop rather than a side saddle cane and would like to do the same. 
I am havign trouble locating one which is not hugly expensive, just wondered where everyone else had managed to pick them up?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (25 May 2010)

some people go on ebay, but i always deal with David Thorne in Devon. he makes his own and to your particular specifications if wanted- brilliant chap i think. he has a web site.


----------



## Laur (8 June 2010)

I had mine from David Thorne in Devon for my 21st last week.  It is looovely, so well-made and the balance is perfect (so I am told!).  Would definately recommend him, his prices are reasonable too.


----------



## Kenzo (10 June 2010)

http://www.tackagain.co.uk/mall/departmentpage.cfm/TackAgain/74062/1/1/-/74062


----------



## Kat (10 June 2010)

I believe that you used to be able to get hunting whips specifically for hunting, so they had a handle like a hunting crop but were longer more like a sidesaddle cane. Afterall you need the long whip to use instead of your leg so a normal hunting crop probably wouldn't work.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (10 June 2010)

sorry for the hijack, but just googled David Thorne and have had the best giggle in ages, if you have five mins read Overdue account.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (30 June 2010)

very funny! but not the same David Thorne-


----------



## pastie2 (30 June 2010)

Sorry to but in, but are they not called hunting whips, I thought that the only crop was in a hens throught. Rosie will correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (30 June 2010)

you are quite right, the word crop is wrong.


----------



## pastie2 (30 June 2010)

I meant throat! I am a daft bint!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (30 June 2010)

pastie2 said:



			I meant throat! I am a daft bint!
		
Click to expand...

i know, i am getting used to your spelling!!! bad spelling is a sign of genius--


----------



## Hanno Verian (5 July 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			some people go on ebay, but i always deal with David Thorne in Devon. he makes his own and to your particular specifications if wanted- brilliant chap i think. he has a web site.
		
Click to expand...

Ebay can be a good source, there have been some rather nice ones there occaisionally, I was very fortunate to have been given a couple, although I did replace the thong and lash from ebay, beware the "Shires" thongs they aren't very nicely finished, I ended up having to take the thong and lash off a ladies one that I have but dont use.

A useful place to look is http://www.fieldandcountryantiques.co.uk run by the very friendly and helpful Louise Chatterton. They might give you an idea of what is about, although they aren't cheap, you would get a better price off ebay, however they do have a good selection

Hope this helps


----------



## Rose Folly (12 July 2010)

They're hunting crops, not hunting whips. If you want a really nice one try Swaine Adeney Briggs in London, or at the other end of the market go to farm sales. The idea of a hunting crop  (and please, with lash) is not to use on your horse, but to hook back swinging gates, lead a lost hound or a riderless horse. A good hunting horse or pony does not need to be ridden with a whip.


----------



## pastie2 (12 July 2010)

Aylet Anderson said:



			They're hunting crops, not hunting whips. If you want a really nice one try Swaine Adeney Briggs in London, or at the other end of the market go to farm sales. The idea of a hunting crop  (and please, with lash) is not to use on your horse, but to hook back swinging gates, lead a lost hound or a riderless horse. A good hunting horse or pony does not need to be ridden with a whip.
		
Click to expand...

Once  they have a lash attached they are known as a whip. Sorry. I am sure we are all aware of the use of such whip! It is also used to keep hounds away from your horse. Thank you. Ihave hunted for 40 years and I think that I know how to use a hunting whip.


----------



## Rose Folly (12 July 2010)

Sorry, was really referring to Katt, not you. I had gathered, obviously incorrectly, that she was referring to the style of lashless crop that came in in (think I'm right) Edwardian days, where the stock piece ended simply in a loop of leather. I stand rebuked as I haven't been out for 8 years now, but I hunted for over 55 years and in the packs I hunted with they were referred to as crops. But there you go...


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 July 2010)

Aylet Anderson said:



			They're hunting crops, not hunting whips. If you want a really nice one try Swaine Adeney Briggs in London, or at the other end of the market go to farm sales. The idea of a hunting crop  (and please, with lash) is not to use on your horse, but to hook back swinging gates, lead a lost hound or a riderless horse. A good hunting horse or pony does not need to be ridden with a whip.
		
Click to expand...

whips not crops-according to the late captain Wallace.


----------



## combat_claire (12 July 2010)

Also by the Duke of Beaufort on Fox hunting. 

Shall we re-start the debate on hunting stocks v hunting ties while we're at it!!??


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 July 2010)

combat_claire said:



			Also by the Duke of Beaufort on Fox hunting. 

Shall we re-start the debate on hunting stocks v hunting ties while we're at it!!??
		
Click to expand...

ooooooooooh no Clare, i couldn't stand it.


----------



## combat_claire (13 July 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			ooooooooooh no Clare, i couldn't stand it.
		
Click to expand...

Spoil sport!


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (13 July 2010)

Funny I always thought they were called Hunting Crops not whips.....


----------



## Judgemental (13 July 2010)

Personally I have always called it a Hunting Crop. However to find the matter debated is interesting.

Of course the essence of a good crop is suppleness in the thong and whip, coupled to the lenght of the lash.

Having said that one always talks about cracking one's whip, as opposed to cracking one's crop. Largely because the crop is the 'handle' and named as such, because it is the part one uses to open gates etc. Yes, I know you did not need to be told that.

However back to cracking one's whip. To do that properly and effectively and not get it caught in one's horses tail for example, is an great skill.

Supposing you are holding up hounds that are running a heel line or not steady to deer/or visa versa, if they are staghounds on the line of a fox or roiting generally. I know none of any of your hounds anywhere in the country ever do these things - of course they don't.

Oh dear, I have commited a cardinal sin because of course they are all trail hunting. Well I suppose hounds could run a heel line on a trail? No doubt some devotee of that rather curious practice will tell me that hounds cannot run a heel line on a trail?   

Nevertheless, assuming scent is good about six inches above the ground and they are going on, then one is likely to be a full stretch and at the same time upon heading infront of the hounds not beside them, you should be able to crack your whip at the same time.

A whip cracked properly should be in the air above one's head. 

A circular motion is required, not an up and down motion, is far more effective. A well cracked whip should sound like gunfire and will stop hounds immediately. However as I say the essence is the lash. 

Indeed the whole exercise should be executed with professional poise, steadying your horse back, in order to execute the turn. Having one's horse shy of the whip being cracked, makes the whole operation somewhat counterproductive. I once saw somebody bucked off when a whip was cracked by the rider.

Lashes purchased from the saddlers (coloured variety) need breaking in, otherwise they are too stiff for the job. Generally speaking they are not long enough either.

In the case of hunt staff (you will notice I never use the term hunt servants) their's are normally blancoed thongs and whips with a hessian or white coloured extra long lash, depending upon the wishes of the Master and Huntsman.   

As with most things, it is not the name or quality or what you pay for a good crop but the way one uses it.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 July 2010)

HuntingmadinEire said:



			Funny I always thought they were called Hunting Crops not whips.....
		
Click to expand...

with a lash it is a whip, on its own and no lash a crop.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 July 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Personally I have always called it a Hunting Crop. However to find the matter debated is interesting.

Of course the essence of a good crop is suppleness in the thong and whip, coupled to the lenght of the lash.

Having said that one always talks about cracking one's whip, as opposed to cracking one's crop. Largely because the crop is the 'handle' and named as such, because it is the part one uses to open gates etc. Yes, I know you did not need to be told that.

However back to cracking one's whip. To do that properly and effectively and not get it caught in one's horses tail for example, is an great skill.

Supposing you are holding up hounds that are running a heel line or not steady to deer/or visa versa, if they are staghounds on the line of a fox or roiting generally. I know none of any of your hounds anywhere in the country ever do these things - of course they don't.

Oh dear, I have commited a cardinal sin because of course they are all trail hunting. Well I suppose hounds could run a heel line on a trail? No doubt some devotee of that rather curious practice will tell me that hounds cannot run a heel line on a trail?   

Nevertheless, assuming scent is good about six inches above the ground and they are going on, then one is likely to be a full stretch and at the same time upon heading infront of the hounds not beside them, you should be able to crack your whip at the same time.

A whip cracked properly should be in the air above one's head. 

A circular motion is required, not an up and down motion, is far more effective. A well cracked whip should sound like gunfire and will stop hounds immediately. However as I say the essence is the lash. 

Indeed the whole exercise should be executed with professional poise, steadying your horse back, in order to execute the turn. Having one's horse shy of the whip being cracked, makes the whole operation somewhat counterproductive. I once saw somebody bucked off when a whip was cracked by the rider.

Lashes purchased from the saddlers (coloured variety) need breaking in, otherwise they are too stiff for the job. Generally speaking they are not long enough either.

In the case of hunt staff (you will notice I never use the term hunt servants) their's are normally blancoed thongs and whips with a hessian or white coloured extra long lash, depending upon the wishes of the Master and Huntsman.   

As with most things, it is not the name or quality or what you pay for a good crop but the way one uses it.
		
Click to expand...

yes, having a registered pack of hounds and hubby being a huntsman he is fully aware of the way it should be used, thank you.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 July 2010)

regarding it being called a crop, i would never dare to argue with "God".


----------



## Judgemental (13 July 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			yes, having a registered pack of hounds and hubby being a huntsman he is fully aware of the way it should be used, thank you.
		
Click to expand...

One would hope so. Do we have the pleasure of 'hubby' partipating upon this board or is that your exclusive brief?

There are of course, many, who since trail hunting are not aware of some of the delights hunting properly and the events that occur. 

I note you have yet to make some pithy comment concerning my thread concerning Scentometers. Bet 'hubby' does not have one of those?


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (13 July 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Personally I have always called it a Hunting Crop. However to find the matter debated is interesting.

Of course the essence of a good crop is suppleness in the thong and whip, coupled to the lenght of the lash.

Having said that one always talks about cracking one's whip, as opposed to cracking one's crop. Largely because the crop is the 'handle' and named as such, because it is the part one uses to open gates etc. Yes, I know you did not need to be told that.

However back to cracking one's whip. To do that properly and effectively and not get it caught in one's horses tail for example, is an great skill.

Supposing you are holding up hounds that are running a heel line or not steady to deer/or visa versa, if they are staghounds on the line of a fox or roiting generally. I know none of any of your hounds anywhere in the country ever do these things - of course they don't.

Oh dear, I have commited a cardinal sin because of course they are all trail hunting. Well I suppose hounds could run a heel line on a trail? No doubt some devotee of that rather curious practice will tell me that hounds cannot run a heel line on a trail?   

Nevertheless, assuming scent is good about six inches above the ground and they are going on, then one is likely to be a full stretch and at the same time upon heading infront of the hounds not beside them, you should be able to crack your whip at the same time.

A whip cracked properly should be in the air above one's head. 

A circular motion is required, not an up and down motion, is far more effective. A well cracked whip should sound like gunfire and will stop hounds immediately. However as I say the essence is the lash. 

Indeed the whole exercise should be executed with professional poise, steadying your horse back, in order to execute the turn. Having one's horse shy of the whip being cracked, makes the whole operation somewhat counterproductive. I once saw somebody bucked off when a whip was cracked by the rider.

Lashes purchased from the saddlers (coloured variety) need breaking in, otherwise they are too stiff for the job. Generally speaking they are not long enough either.

In the case of hunt staff (you will notice I never use the term hunt servants) their's are normally blancoed thongs and whips with a hessian or white coloured extra long lash, depending upon the wishes of the Master and Huntsman.   

As with most things, it is not the name or quality or what you pay for a good crop but the way one uses it.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a very interesting post, I am always looking to learn more!!!

Thank you Rosie for confirming that for me. I shall have to tell my OH who is a master that he is wrong and that is going to make me smile!!!!


----------



## Judgemental (13 July 2010)

Rosie, I think we must come to an accomodation that those who know just a little about these subjects should not try and get any one upmanship, or one upwomanship - don't you think? Oherwise folk will not ask questions to what is a fairly 'secluded' subject. Thus the real art of venery will not be disseminated, which the Internet provides a contempory vehicle via this excellent site.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 July 2010)

sorry but that is what Ronnie Wallace taught me years ago and i think he had some idea.


----------



## Judgemental (13 July 2010)

HuntingmadinEire said:



			I thought it was a very interesting post, I am always looking to learn more!!!

Thank you Rosie for confirming that for me. I shall have to tell my OH who is a master that he is wrong and that is going to make me smile!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you HuntingmadinEire.

That's another place I would like to have a day or two.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 July 2010)

Judgemental said:



			One would hope so. Do we have the pleasure of 'hubby' partipating upon this board or is that your exclusive brief?

There are of course, many, who since trail hunting are not aware of some of the delights hunting properly and the events that occur. 

I note you have yet to make some pithy comment concerning my thread concerning Scentometers. Bet 'hubby' does not have one of those?
		
Click to expand...

some more antiquated history, my hubby has no idea on how to use a computer, never mind write on this board,he works from dawn to dusk on the farm anyway- we are fully aware of what still supposedly goes on thank you, now go away and fill some other poor persons head with your infinite knowledge!!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 July 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Thank you HuntingmadinEire.

That's another place I would like to have a day or two.
		
Click to expand...

permanently?


----------



## Judgemental (13 July 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			some more antiquated history, my hubby has no idea on how to use a computer, never mind write on this board,he works from dawn to dusk on the farm anyway- we are fully aware of what still supposedly goes on thank you, now go away and fill some other poor persons head with your infinite knowledge!!
		
Click to expand...

Clearly this board is part of your own private country and I don't have your permission to hunt here? 

There are others who are clearly interested in my 'infinite knowledge'. HuntingmadinEire for example.

Whatever the late great Captain Ronnie Wallace taught you, he neglected to tell you that everybody is welcome out hunting from whatever walk of life with great or little knowledge of hunting.

That I had from the 'horses mouth' Yes, I knew Ronnie Wallace too!


----------



## Judgemental (13 July 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			permanently?
		
Click to expand...

Fiesty or what? Of course one of the joys of the Internet is that I could be Cork or County Tipperary or Leicestershire or Devon or Otoamato for that matter and I could still impart my infinite knowledge.

I say say chaps and chapesses, 'Infinite Knowledge'. I like that never really thought, being a modest and most 'umble cove that I had infinite knowledge.

Now hold hard a moment, it has occured to me some of The Field might not know where or indeed heard of Otomato


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 July 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Clearly this board is part of your own private country and I don't have your permission to hunt here? 

There are others who are clearly interested in my 'infinite knowledge'. HuntingmadinEire for example.

Whatever the late great Captain Ronnie Wallace taught you, he neglected to tell you that everybody is welcome out hunting from whatever walk of life with great or little knowledge of hunting.

That I had from the 'horses mouth' Yes, I knew Ronnie Wallace too!
		
Click to expand...

oh goodo,knowing Ronnie, that was exactly how he felt about all walks of life and the folk who hunted with him- as for you hunt where the hell you like,you are obviously far too superior to hunt in this neck of the woods,but i would suggest that you brag a little less about your "infinite knowledge".we are happy in our little hunting world, ignorant or not!!


----------



## Judgemental (13 July 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			oh goodo,knowing Ronnie, that was exactly how he felt about all walks of life and the folk who hunted with him- as for you hunt where the hell you like,you are obviously far too superior to hunt in this neck of the woods,but i would suggest that you brag a little less about your "infinite knowledge".we are happy in our little hunting world, ignorant or not!!
		
Click to expand...

Your words not mine as to my 'Infinite Knowledge' never occured to me. Who said anything about  'hignorance' - not me. 

I may have injected a little variety into the discussions but there is no harm in that.   

However my 'infinite knowledge' let me down, I spelt the Indian Hill Station of  Ooty or Ootacamund incorrectly. 

So what with lashes, whips, crops and thongs coupled to the odd Scentometer and the delights of Ooty I feel I have added a small cocktail of additional hunting memorabilia and general information useful or not as the case may be.

Also it shows those who are opposed to hunting the depth of intellectual history and geography that is so important to hunting people from one generation to another.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 July 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Clearly this board is part of your own private country and I don't have your permission to hunt here? 

There are others who are clearly interested in my 'infinite knowledge'. HuntingmadinEire for example.

Whatever the late great Captain Ronnie Wallace taught you, he neglected to tell you that everybody is welcome out hunting from whatever walk of life with great or little knowledge of hunting.

That I had from the 'horses mouth' Yes, I knew Ronnie Wallace too!
		
Click to expand...

did you, or did you not write here about your infinite knowledge?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 July 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Your words not mine as to my 'Infinite Knowledge' never occured to me. Who said anything about  'hignorance' - not me. 

I may have injected a little variety into the discussions but there is no harm in that.   

However my 'infinite knowledge' let me down, I spelt the Indian Hill Station of  Ooty or Ootacamund incorrectly. 

So what with lashes, whips, crops and thongs coupled to the odd Scentometer and the delights of Ooty I feel I have added a small cocktail of additional hunting memorabilia and general information useful or not as the case may be.

Also it shows those who are opposed to hunting the depth of intellectual history and geography that is so important to hunting people from one generation to another.
		
Click to expand...

ok--byeeee!!


----------



## Judgemental (13 July 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			did you, or did you not write here about your infinite knowledge?
		
Click to expand...

You said in about half a dozen posts (actually 8 to be precise) hitherto and I quote "Originally Posted by rosiefronfelen some more antiquated history, my hubby has no idea on how to use a computer, never mind write on this board,he works from dawn to dusk on the farm anyway- we are fully aware of what still supposedly goes on thank you, now go away and fill some other poor persons head with your infinite knowledge!!"

The last two words of the quote. Now lets be fair about this, it was your view I had 'infinite knowledge' was it not?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 July 2010)

haha, you quoted it first, i was being sarcastic!! as i said before, byeee!!


----------



## A1fie (13 July 2010)

Judgemental - I also like what you have to say.  I hope you stick around!


----------



## pastie2 (14 July 2010)

Oh please, a crop as you like to call it is useless without a lash, so in that case it is known as a whip. Otherwise it would be like car without an engine, a crop only exists in a hens throat as I have said before.


----------



## combat_claire (14 July 2010)

Judgemental said:



			I once saw somebody bucked off when a whip was cracked by the rider.
		
Click to expand...

Very interesting post Judgemental. 

I would only add that the person attempting to stop or turn hounds by cracking their whip should be in front of them before, else all you will manage is to lift the heads of the rest of the pack that aren't rioting and create more of a problem. I am very grateful that being a whipper-in to a foot pack I haven't got to worry about the horse as well!


----------



## Judgemental (14 July 2010)

A1fie said:



			Judgemental - I also like what you have to say.  I hope you stick around!
		
Click to expand...

A1fie, thank you and rest assured I shall continue to impart whatever 'infinite knowledge' I happen to have good, bad or indifferent. Also thank you Combat_Claire.

What I have learnt, in the very short time since I have signed up to comment on this forum, that there are 'attitudes' generally that explain why hunting gets a bad press. When clearly, there are people who have a hugely inflated sence of their own self importance and live in a remarkable micro-niche society, where they believe everything and the world revolves around their little rural bio-sphere.

There is a wider world who is very interested in the issues of hunting, it's history and it's people, practices and customs. 

Not the least politicians, some of who may very well chose to join these debates by way of taking the temperature of the water.

Therefore, it is a good idea for all players on this board to be courteous to all participants, because one never knows who is watching and/or contributing!   

I say that as a very serious word of warning to all concerned. Because, if I were an MP faced with the issues of the Repeal of the Hunting Act 2004, this is the first place I would come to find out what really makes hunting people tick.


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (14 July 2010)

robcl said:



			Where have people been able to find hunting crops? I am looking to get one to go with my side saddle costume which is an old hunting habit. I have a photo of the lady riding with a hunting crop rather than a side saddle cane and would like to do the same. 
I am havign trouble locating one which is not hugly expensive, just wondered where everyone else had managed to pick them up?
		
Click to expand...

For the OP, Ian Burns from Lancashire repaired mine. He also makes them, very reasonably priced aswell.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (14 July 2010)

Judgemental said:



			A1fie, thank you and rest assured I shall continue to impart whatever 'infinite knowledge' I happen to have good, bad or indifferent. Also thank you Combat_Claire.

What I have learnt, in the very short time since I have signed up to comment on this forum, that there are 'attitudes' generally that explain why hunting gets a bad press. When clearly, there are people who have a hugely inflated sence of their own self importance and live in a remarkable micro-niche society, where they believe everything and the world revolves around their little rural bio-sphere.

There is a wider world who is very interested in the issues of hunting, it's history and it's people, practices and customs. 

Not the least politicians, some of who may very well chose to join these debates by way of taking the temperature of the water.

Therefore, it is a good idea for all players on this board to be courteous to all participants, because one never knows who is watching and/or contributing!   

I say that as a very serious word of warning to all concerned. Because, if I were an MP faced with the issues of the Repeal of the Hunting Act 2004, this is the first place I would come to find out what really makes hunting people tick.
		
Click to expand...

all referred to me of course, im not that thick!!!


----------



## Rose Folly (14 July 2010)

Judgmental's last reply is a very wise one. What started as a simple enquiry into where one could obtain a whip/crop, call-it-what-you-like has degenerated into something else altogether which, while it makes very amusing reading indeed, probably doesn't do the hunting image much good. Nor does name-dropping.

Could we all agree that you can get such articles from a lovely chap in Lancashire, a well-known shop in London, and a delightful fellow in Devon - the David Thorne we know in the West Country is a butcher but perhaps he has a sideline! I dare someone now to start up on pink coats....


----------



## rosie fronfelen (14 July 2010)

Rose Folly said:



			Judgmental's last reply is a very wise one. What started as a simple enquiry into where one could obtain a whip/crop, call-it-what-you-like has degenerated into something else altogether which, while it makes very amusing reading indeed, probably doesn't do the hunting image much good. Nor does name-dropping.

Could we all agree that you can get such articles from a lovely chap in Lancashire, a well-known shop in London, and a delightful fellow in Devon - the David Thorne we know in the West Country is a butcher but perhaps he has a sideline! I dare someone now to start up on pink coats....
		
Click to expand...

David Thorne lives in the village of Lapford and has been making whips for years- ive been to his house. he also does excellent repair work( speaking from experience) and has a delightful web site.  i wouldn't call this a sideline!! i have no intentionof discussing hunting coats or anything else.


----------



## combat_claire (14 July 2010)

Rose Folly said:



			Nor does name-dropping.
		
Click to expand...

My reference to the Duke of Beaufort was regarding his book that he wrote 'on fox hunting' - considered to be a classic reference for anyone who hunts mounted. I wasn't name dropping as I never met the man who incidentally died when I was 2!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (14 July 2010)

Someone's a bit prickly!!  Who needs the antis when you lot are squabbling and all on the same side.  I haven't any names to drop so will just watch with amusement and disbelief.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (14 July 2010)

here we all go again- the white flag aint gonna fly for long obviously, pity that--


----------



## Judgemental (14 July 2010)

In my opinion referring to anybody who shaped hunting and was one of the greats of hunting, such as His Grace the late Duke of Beaufort, The late Captain Ronnie Wallis, The late Sir Newton Rycroft, especially if those people are sadly no longer with us. Referring to their opinions, writings and hunting doctrines etc is not name dropping.

What I feel would consitute name dropping is talking about people with who one hunts, who shall we say are elevated in their own right, for whatever reason.  

That is my Judgement but of course it is open to appeal


----------



## Ravenwood (24 July 2010)

Guess who I met today?  The very man himself, Mr David Thorne (as mentioned earlier).

My wonderful, 110 yr old, crop that I use everyday - couldn't possibly do a gate without it - broke recently, much to my dismay.  Since then it has been sitting in my car waiting to be taken somewhere to be fixed.

Well, as luck would have it, I was at the Mid Devon show today and whilst wondering around the trade stands I came across one selling hunting crops - I instantly recognised his name because I had read this thread just last night - very amusing it is too!

Can't wait to get my crop back!

PS:  Judgemental - I think your posts are brilliant!


----------



## Judgemental (25 July 2010)

Ravenwood said:



			Guess who I met today?  The very man himself, Mr David Thorne (as mentioned earlier).

My wonderful, 110 yr old, crop that I use everyday - couldn't possibly do a gate without it - broke recently, much to my dismay.  Since then it has been sitting in my car waiting to be taken somewhere to be fixed.

Well, as luck would have it, I was at the Mid Devon show today and whilst wondering around the trade stands I came across one selling hunting crops - I instantly recognised his name because I had read this thread just last night - very amusing it is too!

Can't wait to get my crop back!

PS:  Judgemental - I think your posts are brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Ravenwood.

Well seemingly my comments are welcome, so why not impart a further interesting feature.

It was my great privilage to have known the late Sir Dudley Forward a former Master of the New Forest Buckhounds (now disbanned) and Crown Equerry to the Duke of Windsor and Mrs Simpson.

Indeed it was Sir Dudley who was responsible for escorting them to Paris and settling them in their new home there, following the abdication.

Shortly after their arrival in Paris, 1936 I think, they were invited to a 'state' visit to Germany and met Adolf Hitler, indeed if you Google Sir Dudley, pictures of him can be found in company with the Windsors and Hitler.

On one occasion I had the opportunity of asking Sir Dudley about Hitler. I was about 16 at the time and a tad precocious, but Sir Dudley was a very kind person and would always impart as much information as asked.

I said, "Sir Dudley, may I ask you question concerning your visit to Germany". The reply, "dear boy ask anything you like". I said, "you met Hitler, what was he really like". "Oh very genial, you would have liked him he adored dogs and dogs adored him". "But Sir Dudley he banned hunting". "Yes dear boy that was rather unfortunate, in this world world we all make make mistakes and that was Hitler's"

Readers will note that banning hunting was in the conversation to be considered Hitler's greatest mistake.

Not wishing to completely detract from the originating subject, Sir Dudley could also crack a whip that sounded like gunfire!


----------

